# The Techpowerup eGPU Clubhouse



## Yukikaze (Oct 30, 2016)

Got an external GPU for your laptop or SFF system? Join up! Pics always welcome, as are tips, tricks and benchmarks. Thunderbolt, Expresscard, mPCIe, M.2, all are welcome!

Plugging in the excellent Tech Inferno eGPU information forums here. If you have questions or looking for info on getting something like this working, head there and search for a system identical (or similar) to your own.

*Yukikaze *(#1): HP ZBook 15 G2 + Akitio Thunder2 + Galax GTX960 4GB _(Thunderbolt2)_
*Yukikaze *(#2): Intel NUC D33217CK + Akitio Thunder2 + Gigabyte GTX750Ti 2GB _(Thunderbolt)_


----------



## TRUELOVE95 (Oct 30, 2016)

Great Thread!


----------

